# second 8500gt win7 wont fold.



## Papahyooie (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok so Im finally gonna get into folding and WCG. I want to fold on my old 8500gt. Im pretty darn sure these are capable (all 8 series are right?) Its also 512mb. So everytime I try to start up F@H I get an error that says at present your gpu is not supported or you need a current driver. I have the current driver just downloaded from nvidia. Anyone know whats wrong?

Somethings that might help: I have a 7900gs as my primary graphics card. I'd rather not change that as its alot faster for the light gaming I do on my desktop (mosly use my laptop for gaming) I know it wont fold, and im not trying. The 8500 is in the lower slot on my p5ND2-SLI. I also have the dummy plug plugged in, and the desktop extends to it fine. 

Any ideas? Maybe its only detecting the 7900 for some reason? Any way i can get it to detect?

Now on to test my second rig with a ati x800!

Edit: GARRR!! x800xl wont work either, and its in an agp mobo so two videocard drama.... whats wrong? The freaking F@H client came with the ati driver, surely its compatible???


----------



## stanhemi (Jun 23, 2009)

x800 can't fold,and for your 8500gt do you try to rename the folding client'' gpu_1 ''


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Create a shortcut to the F@H executable, and add "-gpu 1" to the end of the target line without the quotes.  So the target line should look something like this:

_"C:\Program Files(x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 1_


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 23, 2009)

Woohoo! SWEET! It works! Thanks guys, i read this elsewhere on the forum, but I didnt think it applied when there was only one foldable gpu present. Thanks!

Sucks that the x800 cant fold. Why would they package the folding client witht he driver then? 

Now if I can just get my x1900xt to boot up....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 23, 2009)

ATI cards need to be HD2000 or newer.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 23, 2009)

weyall shiyat... oh well. anyways, now I cant tell if its working or not, the F@H viewer just stays black.

Nevermind Im pretty sure its working. I got the viewer to load by hitting it in the taskbar, plus the heat sink on the card is hot so it should be going.

Also on F@H website it says x1900s are supported. I was pretty sure they were. actually down to x1600 is.

EDIT AGAIN! oooh nevermind that part of thier site is ancient. They should update that. Can you still use the old client tho that does support them?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 23, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> weyall shiyat... oh well. anyways, now I cant tell if its working or not, the F@H viewer just stays black.
> 
> Nevermind Im pretty sure its working. I got the viewer to load by hitting it in the taskbar, plus the heat sink on the card is hot so it should be going.



If you're talking about the tray client *viewer*, don't use it.  It, the *viewer*, will reduce your Folding rate and therefore your PPD.


----------



## stanhemi (Jun 23, 2009)

no x1900 are not support anymore only 2000 series and up


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> Can you still use the old client tho that does support them?



No, there is no more work being handed out for the old client, so while you might get it to install, you won't get any work to do anyway.



thebluebumblebee said:


> If you're talking about the tray client viewer, don't use it.  It will reduce your Folding rate and therefore your PPD.



Actually, the tray client produces the same PPD as the console when the viewer isn't open.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 24, 2009)

Well of course I dont keep the window open, thats obvious. I just used it to make sure its working, because I really couldnt tell. I couldnt find anything to tell me it was working (like wcg has a status window thing)


----------



## stanhemi (Jun 24, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> Well of course I dont keep the window open, thats obvious. I just used it to make sure its working, because I really couldnt tell. I couldnt find anything to tell me it was working (like wcg has a status window thing)



install fhamon


----------

